
When Companies Don't Verify Email Addresses, This Is What Happens - srameshc
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ianmorris/2017/08/01/when-companies-dont-verify-email-addresses-this-is-what-happens/
======
smn1234
verifying identity by confirming personal details used at sign-up would
probably be most effective to verify if the email address registered is most
correct

